# Erica's Journal Ad



## Leeana (Jan 7, 2008)

I finially got my Journal today, thought i would snap some pics of Erica's ad as it is as awesome as one would have expected.

Here you go ..

First page (right side flips open)







Opened center ..






Back pages ..






It is one of the best yet Erica!

Leeana


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 7, 2008)

wow

great job.

can't wait to get our journal.


----------



## nootka (Jan 7, 2008)

Really neat ad! Thanks for sharing for those of us still waiting...

Liz


----------



## kingminihorses (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW!



I love it


----------



## Erica (Jan 7, 2008)

Still no Journal for me





I have the high resolution pages that Tara sent me, but I don't know where to save them to make them big enough for people to see, Jill is the one that saves my PDF files to JPG and keeps them large enough to read.....unlike imagestation used to do and reduce the size......she's MIA right now (though I know where she is at, and I'm sure she'll save them for me when she gets back) and I'll post each section high res so you can see/read it.

I was very happy with it as was Tara......and AMHR seemed to like it everyone I have talked to up there said oh it's so neat.........and I was like no fair, I haven't gotten to see it in the magazine yet, only in my own print.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow! Erica I can't wait to get mine now!! You have the most creative ads. I always enjoy reading (and drooling) over yours! Congratulations!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 7, 2008)

Erica, I thought you ad was VERY IMPRESSIVE. I really liked the layout of it. I just got my Journal this past week, and your ad caught my attention right away, besides it being the very first page. Corinne


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 7, 2008)

Erica..your ad looks great on the computer, very impressive, and we still don't have our Journal yet either to see it all in print, can hardly wait!

Great Job Erica !


----------



## love_casper (Jan 7, 2008)

HOLY BEJEEZES!!! That's incredible!!!!!!!!!

I'm absolutely in love with it.



:love

Hmm, i need to start ordering the Journal.


----------



## flamingstar (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey, can anyone give me the addy or phone number or website so I can get a subscription to the Journal. Sounds like some interesting reading, and wicked good ads.





Thanks in advance.

Vicki


----------



## lvponies (Jan 8, 2008)

Got my Journal yesterday and thought Erica's ad looked Great!!! Very unique and different!!


----------



## EAD Minis (Jan 8, 2008)

*Wow that is amazing!!!Very creative, thats a great idea!!!Good Job Erica!!!*

Thanks Leeana


----------



## Leeana (Jan 8, 2008)

I wish i could have scanned it so you could read everything, the writing under Erica "sure shot" Killions picture is the best part! I still do no have my printer/scanner installed to my new computer so i could only take pictures of it.

There is also a quote that says ..

"She may be our way ward daughter, but she sure knows her horses." Stated Mayor & Mrs. Killion. I thought that just about sums up the whole ad



.

Sorry to rune the surprise for everyone lol.

Rock E Mr. Mitz is on the front


----------



## Erica (Jan 8, 2008)

Probably still can't read it all, but ......can't wait till next year. I've about had my "break" and ready to get back to showing. Told the horses they had another 6 weeks or so until we get back to the grind





Pharaoh is owned by Vickie Tobin and myself, and her other ad page is page "5" as well with the horses she took to Nationals.


----------



## Jill (Jan 8, 2008)

It is outstanding, Erica!!! I can't wait for my December magazine to get here -- not to mention the next issue with one real close to my heart


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful Erica! Maybe today it will come and I can put off doing my taxes for one more day!


----------



## MyBarakah (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks Good! I got my Journal on Saturday!! My little guy is "Erica's Sock It To Me" is in the ad!





Very nice ad!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 8, 2008)

Erica had told me what she had in mind for this issue's ad and I couldn't wait to see the final project. I got my journal today, well just got back from Michigan late this afternoon, and I have to say the ad is just spectacular. Great job once again Erica and Tara on another outstanding ad!


----------



## LaVern (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy Cow. I didn't want to look as I wanted to see it first in Journal, but no Journal yet for me. So, I had to look.

This is advertizing to me. I can't wait to read it, and I know I will keep going back to look again and again, like I did at Nationals.

Fun, for us all. Its better than a good movie,. Thankyou for giving us a winter treat and congratulations on all your wins.

This is what it is all about. Renee


----------



## RayVik (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Erica for mentioning me too! And thanks to everyone for the kind remarks. Tara's work is truly remarkable - just give her an idea and she runs with it and look at what you get!! I don't post often usually just look and listen... and I have been waiting patiently(not) for this ad to finally come out.. but The Journal is certainly worth the wait! As co-host of The Watern' Hole, have to say it was truly an experience and yes, we're already planning for 2008! Just seeing the ads, ours and all the rest- such outstanding horses (but if you could see Pharaoh now ,,,well - he does like to play in the mud!!) has me ready for show season to begin - if the silly weather would just cooperate but won't be long now. Again, thanks everyone! Vickie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 9, 2008)

Erica, can you tell me what brand of harness Jesse is wearing in that ad? It really looks stunning.

Leia


----------



## Erica (Jan 9, 2008)

Leia,

Here are some other pictures you might can see it better, I've "linked" the "big" versions of them you can click on and maybe see more of the harness.

It's a D&S harness, I called Dale and told him I have a special horse and he needs a special harness, just told him I wanted everything rolled that would be, a fine harness bridle, and I wanted the accents in just gold.....I let him to the rest.







bigger link






bigger link






bigger link

Hey Shawntelle, click on the bigger link of 19.......and then max the picture by clicking on it until that arrows pop up on the bottom

I JUST NOW noticed it, I see you



taking pictures of Mr. Jesse!!

I noticed Wanda (Vickie's mother) on the front row when I got the picture but looked over you for some reason and just now saw it!


----------



## Russ (Jan 9, 2008)

Outstanding adds Erica,Vicki and Tara!!!





I really enjoyed it all and especially the fold out....all very well done!





You know, it really is amazing to think back as we have all witnessed the birth/growing up of all these fine horses and to see them become champions before our eyes....is just so cool. VERY happy for you all!


----------



## Alex (Jan 9, 2008)

I got ma journal today,

ERICA, YOURS IS AWSOME!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow. That is REALLY elegant. Thank you for posting the larger versions so I could stare to my heart's content!



:

Leia


----------



## [email protected] River (Jan 9, 2008)

What an AWESOME ad, Erica!!!! Tara's creativity never fails to amaze me..... She has certainly outdone herself!!!

Has Geisha popped yet??? Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## Erica (Jan 9, 2008)

Nope Kristina.....still, waiting and waiting and waiting......she's on my foal cam now.

I've told her I'm about to say she's just not pregnant!


----------



## Selina (Jan 10, 2008)

Just had to post and say a BIG THANK you to Vicki and Ray for selling us

the best gelding ever - "W & Ws Cisco Kid".

Natalie is so Happy with him and looks forward to showing him this year.

She is so proud that he is in the magazine.

Thanks to all for making us feel so WELCOME at the Watering Hole.

Looking forward to showing with ya'll this year.

Selina and Natalie Cisco

Ciscos Minis

Eads, Tn.


----------

